
What to choose – web design or web development? - Ingword
Hi everyone!<p>First of all, i&#x27;m sorry for my english :) But i need your help and recommendations.<p>It so happens that I am equally well aware of the coding and have creative abilities. The last couple of years doing the sites, writing the code (html, css, small part of jquery) and do the design.<p>But... I can not decide which direction to choose?<p>Serious web-development requires maximum immersion in it (it&#x27;s not just html, css, js, but php, ajax, mysql, etc). And many people believe that there will be no time for design. On the other hand, a lot of opinions think that a web-designer should know html, css, js and even a little more. What is the truth? :) I&#x27;m from Russia, i was born in Ukraine, and we have a opinion, that web-designer - is a person who is engaged in design only. He does not write the codeб does not know the php and only creates design.<p>Is it possible to be a man of the two in one? (web-design and web-development)<p>Is it worth it?<p>Or is it better to choose one thing (web-design or web-development) and to deal with it all?<p>Thank you for attention!
======
sjclemmy
I think if you have a good eye for design and you are a good coder you can do
both. I'm no designer but I have a love of writing code and learning about
software development and I am, at the moment, a front end developer. I don't
design things, but I can put together something that looks OK. You will find
people who can do both. You will also find areas of work where the requirement
to be an expert or really good at one or the other mean that you cannot devote
enough time to the other for it to be worth your while.

------
jordhy
Try to engage in small projects that allow you to test the waters and decide
for yourself which one you like best. These fields are related but differ
greatly in many respects. For example, client interaction is very profound for
web designers.

